# interessarsi a/di



## andersxman

Mi sembra di capire che il verbo "interessarsi" può reggere sia la preposizione "a" sia "di". Non sono sicuro se sia vero o no, ma quale differenza intercorre tra le due scelte, semmai dovesse essere corretto che è cosi.

Grazie.


----------



## Alfry

Bella domanda.

Mi interesso io di tutti i preparativi .
Mi interesso io a tutti i preparativi.

Mi sembra che siano perfettamente identici.
Se ci sono differenze, al momento (quasi mezzanotte), non mi vengono in mente.


----------



## Elisa68

Pensavo anche io, Alfry, che non ci fossero differenze, ma ho scoperto che:

_Interessarsi di_: indica contributo, diretto e personale, d'impegno o di attenzione protratto con un'attività talvolta inopportuna: _si interessa dell'educazione dei figli; non interessarti dei fatti miei!_

_Interessarsi a: _indica impegno ed attenzione non esclusivi né costanti:_si interessa a varie manifestazioni culturali._
(Fonte: Devoto-Oli)

In effetti se ci penso non posso dire_ interessati ai fatti tuoi! _


----------



## iretta

Cara Elisa, potresti per cortesia spiegare l'uso di A/DI specialmente per i stranieri che fanno fatica a capire i termini usati 
Grazie mille!


----------



## Lello4ever

Provo a ripetere più semplicemente il post di elisa68

Interessarsi di indica "impegno" continuato
Interessarsi a indica impegno non continuato, solo interesse

In generale però direi che l'uso di "di" è il più frequente.
Guarda anche qui


----------



## iretta

Lello4ever, grazie grazie grazie, certo che così capisco tutto subito...
Grazie per il link, ma vorrei precisare se ho capito bene, perche conforme agli esempi i casi quando si usa A sono 2...

*interessarsi a:*
- avere, mostrare interesse per qcs.: _i. a un racconto_
_- _fam., impicciarsi: _perché ti interessi tanto ai_, _dei fatti miei?_

Il primo è pari al tuo _"_impegno non continuato, solo interesse"...
Secondo invece mi confonde i pensieri perché c'è questa frase di Elisa68



> In effetti se ci penso non posso dire_ interessati ai fatti tuoi! _


 
A chi devo credere? Elisa o De Mauro?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, iretta. Io personalmente, nonostante il DeMauro, non direi 'ti interessi *ai* fatti miei'...
Comunque, le definizioni del Garzanti sono forse anche più chiare:
*1* mostrare, prendere interesse a qualcosa: _interessarsi alla narrazione_ 
*2* prendersi cura, occuparsi di qualcuno o di qualcosa: _interessarsi dei bambini_; _interessarsi troppo degli affari altrui_, impicciarsene.


----------



## bubu7

iretta said:


> _- _*fam*., impicciarsi: _perché ti interessi tanto ai_, _dei fatti miei? _


Vorrei sottolineare che la frase del De Mauro è segnalata come familiare e sinonimo di impicciarsi. Per questo più che di _interessare_ stiamo parlando della locuzione verbale _interessarsi tanto_.
L'ammissibilità della frase del De Mauro non è in contraddizione con l'agrammaticalità della frase di Elisa o la marginalità di quella riportata da Necsus.


----------



## iretta

Grazie mille, caro BUBU! ora le mie idee si son chiarite!
Necsus, muchas gracias per aiuto!
Viva questo forum!


----------



## bubu7

Prego, cara Iretta, è stato un piacere poter esserti d'aiuto.


----------



## tixia

Ciao a tutti.. prima di tutto mi presento velocemente.. mi chiamo Tiziana, ho 19 anni, sono felicemente salentina e frequento il primo anno di filosofia.. 
ho trovato questo forum cercando su google "interessarsi di" proprio perchè avevo questo amletico dubbio ma, nonostante io abbia capito le differenze tra "interessarsi di" e "interessarsi a", mi continuo a chiedere quale dei due modi sia più adatto in questa frase.. 

"Devi prima trovare la pace con te stesso, altrimenti non riuscirai mai ad interessarti di altro, troppo preso dai tuoi problemi.."

La scelta tra "ad" e "di" deriva in questo caso da me, cioè dal significato che voglio personalmente dare alla frase, o diciamo che "suona meglio" in uno o nell'altro modo? 

Heeelp..


----------



## Atars

Secondo me suona meglio con 'ad' ma è un'interpretazione strettamente personale.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Tiziana e benvenuta in WRF!
In realtà io nella tua frase tenderei a non usare il verbo _interessarsi_, optando invece, a seconda appunto del significato che vuoi dare, per 'provare interesse per' o 'dedicarsi a'.


----------



## tixia

mmm... beh, effettivamente "dedicarsi ad altro" ha un non so che di migliore.. grazie a tutti.. ^^


----------



## brian

Ciao ragazzi, volevo sapere se _interessarsi a/di_ può essere usato con un infinito, per esempio: _mi interesso al/di lavorare con gli animali_, ovviamente per dire _Lavorare con gli animali mi interessa (mi attira)._

Grazie in anticipo a chi mi risponderà.


----------



## nestore

Salve Brian!
_Interessarsi di/a_+infinito non mi pare corretto, o comunque suonerebbe strano alquanto. _Interessarsi_ può significare sia "avere interesse per qualcosa", sia "occuparsi di". Il tuo esempio sembrerebbe avvicinarsi di più alla seconda accezione (non so in effetti se lavori con gli animali o semplicemente ti piacerebbe farlo). Nei due casi, comunque, io farei seguire un sostantivo.


----------



## Necsus

brian8733 said:


> volevo sapere se _interessarsi a/di_ può essere usato con un infinito


Direi proprio di no.  Arrivo a concepirlo al massimo con _per_: 'mi sono interessato per farti avere quelle condizioni'.


----------



## gams

Buongiorno! 

Non sono un'italiana però studio l'italiano e mi è venuto un dubbio nell'usare la preposizione DI o A   Quale versione è corretta? Mi sapete spiegare anche il perché? 

  L’insegnante si interessava delle loro storie.
   Oppure
  L’insegnate si interessava alle loro storie.

  Grazie in anticipo per il vostro aiuto 


    p.s.: Vi prego di correggere anche eventuali errori. Grazie tante


----------



## MünchnerFax

A rigori sono entrambe corrette, ma io userei un altro verbo in questo caso. Il verbo riflessivo _interessar*si*_ richiede di solito la preposizione _di_, e può significare sostanzialmente due cose:
1) prendere a cuore, prendersi cura: _Mi sono interessato del tuo caso_ = mi sono informato, ho fatto qualcosa per aiutarti.
2) occuparsi di qualcosa (a livello amatoriale o anche per professione): _Mi interesso di astronomia._

_Interessarsi a_ è usato abbastanza raramente (almeno nella mia esperienza), significa invece _provare interesse, curiosità_, e sarebbe ciò che ti serve in questo caso (l'insegnante vuole conoscere le storie, ascolta e fa domande). Ma come ho detto, io personalmente preferirei cambiare la frase, per esempio:
_L'insegnante era interessata alle loro storie._


----------



## gams

Grazie per la spiegazione e l'aiuto


----------

